# Hoyt Dorado: First Impressions



## revelry

I just got my Hoyt Dorado today that I ordered a month ago at a local shop. I got the black one with the maple limbs, 50#. The black riser is a really nice semi smooth flat black finish and isn't shiny. It's not a problem at all for concealment. It's slim and the bolt on ILF connection is absolutely solid with allowance for adjustment of the tiller. The grip feels very natural and fits like a glove. The limbs have an artificial wood finish and are very tough. The bow comes with a very nice folding case that has compartments for the riser and limbs, a felt rest, limb bolt tool, and instructions in it. It also comes with nicely waxed quality flemish string. The overall quality of the bow is exceptional. I couldn't find one flaw with it and everything about it flows in perfect symmetry. It has a very high tech modern look to it with just the right amount of traditional wooden recurve feel.

Enough of the objective, on with the subjective.

Is "love" too strong of a word? Perhaps "like" will do. But, it's more than just "like". "Love" it is. It really is. I have never held nor shot a bow that was more powerful and more deadly accurate and more comfortable and more beautiful in one package, never, and I doubt that I ever will. I can't speak for anyone else but for me it's one of those things where you find something that fits you perfectly in every way and you just know it instinctively. That's how my new Dorado is for me. I might even start using it in competition instead of my target bow. The versatility just kill me too. This thing I tell ya....


----------



## revelry

edit:

Sorry, I don't think the limbs are ILF. I haven't put my ILF limbs on it to check but it doesn't look like they're ILF.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*your right*

The limbs are NOT ilf compatible on mine as well..... But my impressions are the same as yours.... shoots real sweet, enough even to think about selling my gamemaster.. HOYT HAS A WINNER HERE....


----------



## Crowdog

The Dorado is a nice shooting bow, points really quick, light, and quick in the hand. Put on a good quality endless loop bowstring, the flemish string is big and thick. It's a good, solid bow, and a little 4 arrow quiver sits perfect on the bow. Hoyt did it again.


----------



## voxito

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> The limbs are NOT ilf compatible on mine as well


They are if you take the dovetail detents out and put a little piece of pipe in their place. Then they go on just like the stock limbs. I have winex limbs on my gamemaster.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*bushing kits*

Yes you can take the ilf limb parts off of the limbs by pressing them out and order a bushing kit for 19 dollars from lancaster archery, Just press them into your limbs, then they fit on all of the new hunting recurves from hoyt. I have a set of tradtech longbow limbs which I have put on my gamemaster ,makes a real sweet shooter... To be honest just shoot the stock limbs , they are of good quality, and more than adequate for speed and smoothness


----------



## fingershooter19

*adjustment*

clssichunter

are you sure you can make tiller adjustments. with the tiburon you can only mount the limbs and that is it. i am interrested in that bow but am really holding off t this point on anything. i have even consider the pinnacle with long limbs on it, just caue it looks cool bit just not practical.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*not mentioned*

no I never mentioned tiller adjustments in any of my posts sorry :darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*winner for sure*

fingershooter19

Just read this thread and other thread I posted on dorados I like mine as much or more than my gamemaster and jack from nz likes his it seems even more than his das.... These are 400 and change dollar bows and anyone who owns one likes or loves it and I am in agreement with them for sure.....:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*winner for sure*

fingershooter19

Just read this thread and other thread I posted on dorados I like mine as much or more than my gamemaster and jack from nz likes his it seems even more than his das.... These are 400 and change dollar bows and anyone who owns one likes or loves it and I am in agreement with them for sure.....:darkbeer:


----------



## fingershooter19

*it says*

classichunter it says something in the first post about its solid with allowance of tiller adjustments. just to make sure there are no adjustments correct


----------



## Jack NZ

Revelry,
I just got in from my weekly club day an read this thread.
I like my own Dorado as much as you say you do as well.
In their cataloge, Hoyt describes this bow as an entry level instinctive shooter.
I think it's going to be seen as much more than that,as time goes by an the truth gets out.
This is one heck of a bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## voxito

fingershooter19 said:


> classichunter it says something in the first post about its solid with allowance of tiller adjustments. just to make sure there are no adjustments correct


If you can't adjust tiller what do the little set screws by the limbs do? They are on the side of the riser opposite the sight window. They touch the little stud that goes into the limbs? I don't think they could, but I doubt they are just useless. I don't need to adjust my tiller either, but it'd be nice to know I could:wink:


----------



## Jack NZ

What little screws ?
Your not talking about the quiver mounting holes are you?


----------



## voxito

check the other side of the riser, my gm has them

not the quiver mounting holes. I said set screws, 3/4" from the end of the riser


----------



## NALAjr

Hey Jack NZ, thanks for posting that picture. That's the first time I have had the chance to see a Dorado except in their catalog. That is a really nice looking bow. I have been wanting one ever since I seen them on their web page. Right now I have a WARF riser and KAP limbs. It's not bad and I enjoy shooting it. It's not even close to your bow though. I would like to get one just like yours and be able to still use my ILF limbs on it. I wish Hoyt would come and read some of these forums and see what directions trad archery is going with the mixing of ILF limbs with hunting risers. I think if they offerred their Gamemaster and Dorado in an ILF limb option and gave the user the ability to adjust tiller and draw weight like the DAS bows that they would sell a TON of them. I know my rig would be FOR SALE the next day so I could get one.

Are you going to use ILF limbs on yours at all or are you sticking with the factory limbs?

A request, if you don't mind. How about more pics? I'd love to see more of your beauty. A full length one would be nice too.

Thanks for the pic.

Nala


----------



## Jack NZ

Here's another one.
I do intend to put higher quality Hoyt limbs on it at a later date.
I always planned to do this,but in the light of how the standard limbs shoot I now only want to do this because I want to increase draw wheight,so I might as well go for better limbs at the same time.


----------



## revelry

I read the instructions that came with the bow and it said it's preset at the factory for an appropriate degree of positive tiller. I thought it was adjustable. To be honest, the setting is perfect the way it is. I was going to put other limbs on it but after shooting it for awhile, I love the standard Dorado limbs. They're a bit more curvy than other limbs and they're super responsive. I still can't get over how well this thing shoots, right off the shelf too. I didn't even have to put a flipper and plunger on it. It goes exactly where I point it with no aiming effort at all and the striking power is phenomenal. It may be due to the past center rest like on longbows. I have no idea, but the engineers at Hoyt did a spectacular job on the Dorado. That's for sure. The first time I layed my eyes on it I knew it was the one recurve I had to have, and I was right. I'm not really a compound fan, too heavy and too bulky and prone to mechanical problems. A recurve or a longbow requires real skill as well. I suppose that's why compounds are not allowed in the Olympics. I like it clean and simple and deadly. In my opinion, nothing comes close to this bow in terms of form and function. Afterall, it's no good if you can't shoot it well, no matter what bow it is.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*??????*

THe reason hoyt does not do ILF fittings on this bow suprisingly it is sold as a hunting bow .... If they did thid then the price skyrockets and and it then is out of reach of the average income shooter ....Guys testimonials like ours will do the marketing for them and yes the stock limbs are quite adequate for sure , and again for 19 dollars ILF limbs can be adapted . ENJOY GUYS< and happy easter hope the bunny brought lots of chocolate, my sugar levels are way up right now lol


----------



## revelry

Jack NZ said:


> Revelry,
> I just got in from my weekly club day an read this thread.
> I like my own Dorado as much as you say you do as well.
> In their cataloge, Hoyt describes this bow as an entry level instinctive shooter.
> I think it's going to be seen as much more than that,as time goes by an the truth gets out.
> This is one heck of a bow.:darkbeer:


Entry level, yeah right. lol
It's a modern technically advanced precision equipment made in a traditional recurve bow style that shoots bullet arrows. I guess it wouldn't hurt for a beginner to use it though. It might actually be a good thing to learn with a good bow, with the right weight.

Definitely one heck of a bow. It just gets better and better the more I shoot it. It's really becoming a part of me now. I just love this thing. I've never seen a bow that's so perfectly balanced and shoots so naturally. I'm into target competition and I really wanted a td hunting bow with a metal riser. I looked everywhere and the DAS was the closest one I found until I saw the Dorado. That was it. The rest is history in the making. hehe


----------



## SCS

Is there any difference between the Hoyt and Reflex Challenger?
Steve


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*??????*

Looks like same bow....on e-bay web site 3 for sale there


----------



## Hunter Dave

The Dorado's "non-tech" riser is 19" vs. 21" for the Gamemaster's tech riser. I've never seen them side-by-side but I strongly suspect that the geometry of the two risers is otherwise the same. If you adapt some ILF limbs for use on the Dorado, you're gonna get about 2 more pounds of draw weight than the same limbs would give you on a Gamemaster. Both should make great hunting bows once you get them quieted down.


----------



## revelry

I'm not a big fan of that handle on the Gamemaster. That's why I never got it. I'll be adapting the ILF mod for sure. The bow is really tight and packs a serious punch. It really gives meaning to "straight as an arrow". It's the best instinctive shooter I've found.


----------



## catdaddy

Has anyone changed there stock flemish to an endless loop on there Dorado, and if so what did you gain or lose and was it louder or quieter?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*yes and yes*

went to endless loop 8125 picked up a few ft per second and yes made it quieter


----------



## catdaddy

I just got my Dorado last week and its best shootin recurve I've ever had. Can't imagine it gettin better but wanting to try it. Anyone get there Axis to fly out of the Dorado? Best arrow I have are some CX Heritage 150's, fly like darts. My Axis 500's seemed inconsistant.


----------



## stabow

Has anyone tried the Samick BF Carbon extreme limbs on it yet?....stabow


----------



## Jack NZ

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> went to endless loop 8125 picked up a few ft per second and yes made it quieter


I'm glad to hear that mate,I'm finding my bow a little louder than I'm totaly happy with.

But on another note,here's first blood to the new bow.
45LB,487g extreame point loaded GT3555,35 year old bear Razor head,31 yards,both lungs an top of the heart.
He went about 20 yards then rolled down a bank (breaking my arrow,,,of course:zip:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*nice*

Finally a face behind the voice ,, nice kill are they good eating ???? :darkbeer:


----------



## Jack NZ

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> Finally a face behind the voice ,, nice kill are they good eating ???? :darkbeer:


The young ones are good eating up until about twelve months old, but this guy is for dog food.
Cheers.


----------



## AKRuss

Interesting, exactly what is it? Is it an exotic or indigenous? Is it a protected species?


----------



## Jack NZ

AKRuss said:


> Interesting, exactly what is it? Is it an exotic or indigenous? Is it a protected species?


Russ,it's a feral goat.
They were let loose by settlers about 200 years ago and now most of the country has fairly large populations of them.
Their considered a noxious pest by the gov't,but I and most bowhunters here treat them with a certain degree of respect because their a good bowhunting target,with the old billys becoming quite cunning.
This guy is about 5 years old, which is old for the area where I got him.
Cheers.


----------



## beowulf

*Handle of the GameMaster*



revelry said:


> I'm not a big fan of that handle on the Gamemaster.


I am with you, revelry, I don't care for the handle of the GameMaster even tho' I have one. When I saw the Durado, I fell in love with its style (more traditional looks). I will probably purchase the Durado riser and use the GameMaster limbs on it.


----------



## lordgoof

i was just wondering how well the dorado handles a longer draw length. around 30.5". 

Cheers.


----------



## Jack NZ

lordgoof said:


> i was just wondering how well the dorado handles a longer draw length. around 30.5".
> 
> Cheers.


If mine is anything to go from,they seem to hit a wall at about 29".
I think the Gamemaster might be the better bow for a longer draw.
Or a Dorado riser with better limbs.
Cheers.


----------



## GameMaster

*Dorado*

Waiting for mine to come,have been shooting the GameMaster now for 4 seasons and love it for hunting but will agree with others on the grip. Just seems like I can shoot it consistently when shooting 3-ds. Also wondering if the two inches or 60 in. will be a factor when I'm alwys shooting 62 inches. What rests do you like?


----------



## g dog

*Rest*

I just got one and am using the stock felt rest that came with it. Are the rest of you using a flipper? This is my first recuve and it is a lot of fun to shoot! 

I got a 45# bow and am planning to shoot my Axis 400's out of it cut to 29.5 inches. Any thoughts on that? Thanks.


----------



## j3dgu

What is the price for the Dorado?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

*$$$$$$*

Here in canada its 485 dollars great deal for such a good bow....


----------



## bearaddict

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> went to endless loop 8125 picked up a few ft per second and yes made it quieter


just getting into recurve shooting. what is an endless loop string?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

Best description endless loop is as it sounds one strand wrapped 14 or so strands in a circle and then the servings are put on either end as the stock string is what they call flemish which is like 14 separate pieces twisted together to make the string


----------



## meo

I just got mine about a month ago. I love it. I had some GM before. There is no comparision


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER

geez just talked myself into buying another used dorado lol lol should be here in a week or 2


----------



## NINCO1

I've only had the Dorado for two days, but I'm blown away by the fit, finish, power and accuracy of it. It feels like it was custom made for me. I've been shooting an older Browning and a Grizzly and my compound is a Hoyt 38 Ultra, but I've never been more impressed with any bow. (Shooting Easton Legacy 2016's, 100gr, and 4" feathers). I consodered the GameMaster and the new Buffalo, but didn't like the riser (handle) on theGameMaster and didn't want to spend over 6 for the Buffalo, even though it's feature rich and surely one heck of a bow!


----------



## bdeal

I have the dorado and the GM2. Love em both, but my GM2 is noticeably faster, has less hand shock, is quieter, and shoots better for me.


----------



## NINCO1

I now have about 300 arrows through the 45# Dorado, and I can't get over the accuracy, and the way the arrows come off this bow. I've never been able to consistantly group within 2" at 20 yds. I've settled on 7 1/4" brace height, felt rest, whisker string silencers, but I can't figure out why I have to add a twist every 25 or so arrows to maintain the brace height. This is the first time I've used a Flemish string..... Is this stretch normal? it loses about 1/8".


----------



## LBR

Depends on the material and how the string was made. A properly made string will be pre-stretched, so the time it takes to shoot it in is minimal. Some materials stretch a lot more than others also.

Chad


----------



## NINCO1

I have to assume that Hoyt provides a quality string... I think I'll email tech support and see whatbthey have to say.
Bob


----------



## LBR

You might be surprised. I was approached last summer about supplying flemish strings to a huge distributor. Pretty sure that the contract was given to someone with a machine that makes "flemish" strings, and the ones I've seen were not of the best quality, nor were they pre-stretched.

I turned them down when they told me how many they were talking about (thousands at a time--more than I could do and mainatain any kind of quality), and even if I could have kept up I couldn't match the price of the machine-made ones.

You might be shocked at the number of bowyers who's products sell for lots of money...and they get strings from the lowest bidder.

Chad


----------



## Atwozed

Hi There , I agree it is a nice bow and well designed , I do have a issue and that is the manual , I just got a small sheet of paper
, it just has the assembly , I have two rubber they seem like dampeners , if any one can help me with a much ,ore detail manual
I like it to be safe in setting up a new bow. I have tried the Hoyt site , but no luck in a detailed manual ...
If you can help me I will be grateful ???...


----------



## AussieSteve

I'm torn between the GM2 and the Dorado but after seeing all these rave reviews I might just go with my gut and go the Dorado.


----------



## Eriks

I've had one for about 3 months. Very fast little bow, especially shooting lighter arrows.


----------



## drifter410

i had a dorado myself and liked it very much but i was new to trad archery at that time. i got the 50# draw and it was to much for me. sold it and got a tradtech pinnacle II with black max limbs at 40# and it is like night and day in my shooting. the dorado is a great bow and if you are thinking about getting one you can't go wrong. but if you are new to trad i would not get over 40# draw. they do stack if you have a longer draw length. i found that out the hard way. but still a great bow.


----------



## BarneySlayer

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> THe reason hoyt does not do ILF fittings on this bow suprisingly it is sold as a hunting bow .... If they did thid then the price skyrockets and and it then is out of reach of the average income shooter ...... and again for 19 dollars ILF limbs can be adapted .


Can you reconcile this please? For $19 more, you can make it ILF, but it would be way to expensive if they sold it as ILF?


----------



## marcelxl

I love mine!

Mine is a 45# @ 28" flavour

I have a 31" draw and I have not felt the stacking at all.
Noticeably faster with a fastflight endless loop, the felt pads supplied lasted no time and the string silencers not much longer....... minor criticisms I know and my Mrs's has one too and the string silencers are still good over a year on. 
The supplied string is good and have no complaints.
I love how it comes in the bag and how it packs as a unit.
I shoot split fingers and off the shelf, herself 3 under & rest/plunger, both with no problems at all
Never shot a GM so cannot compare, shot a Buffalo and can't really say the difference in performance was overwhelming to justify the extra $$.
Happy to leave mine the way it is but could see why the lack of ILF stops some folks buying as it would give you options. (you can convert?)

Hope that helps

M


----------



## hoythunter3d

i have a dorado [email protected]
black riser camo limbs, string leaches and fur on limbs
im pulling 27" and shooting a 29" fmj 500 125 grain point with 3 4" in feathers and they fly like darts  
deffently the best bow i have had yet CANT WAIT TO TURKEY HUNT WITH IT!


----------



## AussieSteve

That's it I'm getting one!


----------



## tayb0w

I just picked up a dealer demo Dorado, the foam rest stuck to the shelf looks very worn. I am deciding between rebuilding the shelf or using a rest that goes through the riser. Anybody using a NAP plunger-rest on their Dorado? What materials are recommended to build the shelf up to the proper height?


----------



## rich.casale

Someone here mentioned that the Tiburon could not be adjusts for tiller. This is incorrect, you can adjust the 2014 Tiburon for tiller.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Yeah, but when this thread started in 2008 there were no formula Tiburon's or, formula anything else. The old Tiburon had a tech bar and was a bolt-down system.


----------



## iswandy

I'm just checking Hoyt Dorado in their website and notice there are 2 different bow length; 50" and 60", can anyone explain what is the different between 2? is it the riser length or limb length?


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

It's a misprint. The Dorado riser is 19" long. Like the Gamemaster II (which is a 21" riser), it's now offered with short and medium limbs, making it either a 60" or 62" bow.


----------



## iswandy

Noted, thanks


----------



## tpurn

nice report, have had my eyes on getting one but prefer to shoot first which will be a couple hour drive to do so...I've shot many recurves and wondering how this might compare to a one piece wood recurve...at 50lbs would you say it's fast? thanks, Tom


----------



## centershot

iswandy said:


> I'm just checking Hoyt Dorado in their website and notice there are 2 different bow length; 50" and 60", can anyone explain what is the different between 2? is it the riser length or limb length?


Short limbs make a 60" bow. Maybe super shorts for a 58" bow?

FWIW: I shoot my Dorado better than any bow I have ever owned. Mine is 40#@28".


----------



## rattus58

catdaddy said:


> Has anyone changed there stock flemish to an endless loop on there Dorado, and if so what did you gain or lose and was it louder or quieter?


Yes... I made strings for my bow, endless loop. Fastflight and 16 strand, which is way too much technically, serves my self nocks and didn't slow things down any and as for quiet, I have tied to my strings woven poly chord that does a yeomans job of quieting any bow I have dramatically.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr

Jim Casto Jr said:


> It's a misprint. The Dorado riser is 19" long. Like the Gamemaster II (which is a 21" riser), it's now offered with short and medium limbs, making it either a 60" or 62" bow.



I emailed Hoyt to let them know about the 50" deal on their website. They emailed back and said the Dorado was available in 58" and 60". So..... looks like Hoyt has brought back the extra-short limbs, huh?

This is part of the message from Matt Davis, at Hoyt:


> We offer the Dorado in 58” and 60”.


----------



## jwingman

IF the dorado is like the gamemaster, I have only owned gamemasters, the set screws are to adjust the pin the goes into the limb. The pin is an eccentric that is .010 offset from the center of the pin. It allows the pin to be rotated to bring limb alignment in if necessary. With .020 movement for each pin, it allows .040 total adjustment for the limbs. As the pin is rotated, it throws the limb one way or the other depending on where the eccentric is located. The set screws hold the pin and keep it from turning once it is set. That is why if you measure the pin with micrometers, the lower part in the bow is .250 diameter. The top part that fits in the limb is 260. This top part is off center from the bottom of the pin thus the .010 offset can be applied in either direction by rotating the pin. Hope that helps explain the set screws.


----------



## Daniel L

There are no set screws on the Dorado or Game Master 2.
If you do buy / make the ILF limb conversion bushings you get the ability to use different limbs BUT you do not get the ability to do tiller tuning or weight adjustment.

That may be important if you're into the finer tuning aspects but for most people, bolt on and go is sufficient.


----------

